
Facebook rolls out a new “Order Food” option in its main navigation - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2017/05/19/facebook-rolls-out-a-new-order-food-option-in-its-main-navigation/
======
sharemywin
wonder when it becomes just a "buy" button.

